# It's been a good week... let us celebrate



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have had a good week. I think as preppers sometimes its easy to overlook the joy in our lives.
So this thread is about what went good this week.
Right now I have a belly full of Guinness black lager 
I just opened some Makers Mark
Work was good this week, hit the mark on two scale ups, finished two maintenance projects.
Got my daughters wedding dinner all planned.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I spent the last two days at home...played texas holdem with my two boys last night...played Phase 10 with my wife and boy number 3 tonight...going to a prayer breakfast with boy no 3 in the am...and then out on a date night with my wife later in the evening. All of my kids are healthy, good christian boys (thank their momma for that one cause I am a bad one).

I'm breathing another night, I do love my Lord...and my fingers still can type a word of thanks for my online friends...Thanks PF.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks OSFG for reminding me to thank my Lord Jesus whom without this good week would not have been possible.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

My daughter was accepted to 2 med schools this week!!!!

I've already told her that once she's trained up, she's the medical wing of my zombie squad!

It was a good week.

AJ


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

A J said:


> My daughter was accepted to 2 med schools this week!!!!
> 
> I've already told her that once she's trained up, she's the medical wing of my zombie squad!
> 
> ...


AJ that is awesome. What feild is your girl going into?

My daughter (the one with the wedding soon) Graduates nursing school next semester. 
She is my medical officer in my SHTF group


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I've got no complaints. I got to work from home this week. That meant a lot of great home cooked meals and Mrs Inor even made me some cookies! The new puppy is behaving himself really well and fitting in with the other dogs fine. Both daughters are doing well. Daughter #1 called at noon today to tell us she had gotten a good promotion. As I have said many times before here, God has really given me a charmed life.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A J said:


> My daughter was accepted to 2 med schools this week!!!!
> 
> I've already told her that once she's trained up, she's the medical wing of my zombie squad!
> 
> ...


That is freakin' awesome! Congratulations to you and her!


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> AJ that is awesome. What feild is your girl going into?
> 
> My daughter (the one with the wedding soon) Graduates nursing school next semester.
> She is my medical officer in my SHTF group


She has a lot of interests and time will tell. They are DO schools, likely NOT a surgical field. My guess would be Internal or GP, but that is just a SWAG.

AJ


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Makers mark? 
I'm jealous, I was going to pick up a bottle of that on the way home and forgot, guess I'm sipping Old Weller Antique this evening. 
If you are Republican it's been better than a good week it's been a great week. :lol:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

In celebration of all the good things that have happened to us this week:


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Makers mark?
> I'm jealous, I was going to pick up a bottle of that on the way home and forgot, guess I'm sipping Old Weller Antique this evening.
> If you are Republican it's been better than a good week it's been a great week. :lol:


I am. It has....


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

If we are gonna have a celebration song this one is mine


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great week for me as well. Took a group of clients on a Gulf Coast fishing trip. Weather was nice, food was good and drink was flowing. All are somewhat like minded (politically) and most are 2 A supporters. A few cigars were smoked and toasts were made for increased Liberty. 
But most are still skeptical of the fools in DC. 
God Save this Great Republic


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

I just picked up some MCRIBs on my way home from the store. They are my fast food weakness. They had JW blue for $40! I bought them out. I'm assuming it was a mismark by some clerk but I told them I thought it had to be an error but I'd still take all 4 bottles they had on hand. I'm gonna sit here and eat my MCRIB with a blue in my hand happily.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

tks said:


> I just picked up some MCRIBs on my way home from the store. They are my fast food weakness. They had JW blue for $40! I bought them out. I'm assuming it was a mismark by some clerk but I told them I thought it had to be an error but I'd still take all 4 bottles they had on hand. I'm gonna sit here and eat my MCRIB with a blue in my hand happily.


You HAVE to drink one of those bottles out of a paper bag just to see what it feels like to drink a $150 bottle of Scotch out of a paper bag!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> You HAVE to drink one of those bottles out of a paper bag just to see what it feels like to drink a $150 bottle of Scotch out of a paper bag!


A buddy of mine won a bottle of Dom Perignon champagne in a raffle. I went over to his house to watch a football game and he was drinking the Dom straight out of the bottle in between handfuls of Cheetohs.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> A buddy of mine won a bottle of Dom Perignon champagne in a raffle. I went over to his house to watch a football game and he was drinking the Dom straight out of the bottle in between handfuls of Cheetohs.


I have always wanted to do something like that. But as frivolous as I can be buying woodworking tools and guns, I could never be that frivolous buying something that after I use it, it is gone.

Add that one to a very short list of regrets in my life - now two.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Inor, 

So you're a scotch drinker? Ever drink Auchentoshen?

AJ


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> You HAVE to drink one of those bottles out of a paper bag just to see what it feels like to drink a $150 bottle of Scotch out of a paper bag!


You're not supposed to drink it out of a paper bag? I've been doing it wrong. I suppose next you'll tell me not to drink it on the rocks.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> A buddy of mine won a bottle of Dom Perignon champagne in a raffle. I went over to his house to watch a football game and he was drinking the Dom straight out of the bottle in between handfuls of Cheetohs.


Dom and cheetos, now that's living brother.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A J said:


> Inor,
> 
> So you're a scotch drinker? Ever drink Auchentoshen?
> 
> AJ


I am not a big liquor drinker. I am more of a beer-o-holic - craft IPAs mostly.

But on rare occasions I will take two fingers. But no, I have never tried Auchentoshen.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

tks said:


> You're not supposed to drink it out of a paper bag? I've been doing it wrong. I suppose next you'll tell me not to drink it on the rocks.


You put ice in it?!?! HERETIC!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When Slippy treats himself, this is the treat;
Woodford Reserve - Age verification


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Just opened another sixer of Guinness.

I have new speaker. one of those blue tooth things that you play off your phone.
I am rocking some good 70 music on this thing. technology is good


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

https://www.makersmark.com/

this is box of frogs special treat


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> Just opened another sixer of Guinness.
> 
> I have new speaker. one of those blue tooth things that you play off your phone.
> I am rocking some good 70 music on this thing. technology is good


Did you get the Sonos speakers?


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Just opened another sixer of Guinness.
> 
> I have new speaker. one of those blue tooth things that you play off your phone.
> I am rocking some good 70 music on this thing. technology is good


I bought my wife one of those for her B-day (Jam Plus) it is really nice, I listen to it when I'm on the treadmill.

AJ


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Did you get the Sonos speakers?


It is a JBL - by Harmon Kardon speaker
We just celebrated three years without an accident at out plant. we gave one of these and a steak dinner to everyone


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

I've had MM but it's been a while, don't really remember it. Never had the Woodford. I'm not really a 'Scotch' drinker, don't really like most of them. But the Auchentoshen is simply a single malt from Scotland. I haven't had their high end 18yr or 21yr, but the others are very good. I don't like there cheapy american only one though.

AJ


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> https://www.makersmark.com/
> 
> this is box of frogs special treat


When I make summer sausage, I mix 5 oz Makers Mark with 10 lbs of meat and spices then smoke it with hickory or pecan. It is out of this world! Because of the whiskey it tastes like it was smoked from the inside out!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Inor said:


> When I make summer sausage, I mix 5 oz Makers Mark with 10 lbs of meat and spices then smoke it with hickory or pecan. It is out of this world! Because of the whiskey it tastes like it was smoked from the inside out!


Dear Lord please tell me you take orders..... lol
Sounds like a good recipe

I soaked some jerky in jim beam once.... not so good ;(


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Since we are talking about 70's R&R that makes us happy, this one pretty much fits the mood of this thread:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A J said:


> I've had MM but it's been a while, don't really remember it. Never had the Woodford. I'm not really a 'Scotch' drinker, don't really like most of them. But the Auchentoshen is simply a single malt from Scotland. I haven't had their high end 18yr or 21yr, but the others are very good. I don't like there cheapy american only one though.
> 
> AJ


Woodford is a Kentucky Bourbon not a Scotch Whiskey. 
Damn smooth and good taste. I usually order a double in a tall glass with two clear cubes of ice. None of those high production opaque cheap freezer ices for Woodford!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Many years ago (over 20), I had some special kind of Knob Creek. It came in stone crock kind of bottle. That was the best bourbon I have ever had. I do not recall the name.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> AJ that is awesome. What feild is your girl going into?
> 
> My daughter (the one with the wedding soon) Graduates nursing school next semester.
> She is my medical officer in my SHTF group


Be sure and tell her that she can get major pay upgrade if she goes for BSN (bs in nursing). They probably never mentioned that.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Inor said:


> In celebration of all the good things that have happened to us this week:


Good things happened? Dam, missed it again!


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

My scotch song of the night:

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=TNQdfHU7Vws


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Be sure and tell her that she can get major pay upgrade if she goes for BSN (bs in nursing). They probably never mentioned that.


That is exactly what she is doing.Thanks for the tip.
My sister is also a nurse and has briefed her on the best path.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Every thing at our bug out location. (Our household) is fantastic. It makes me fear the complications of misbehaving. GOD fearing. 

So I try to behave like a non sinner even though I am corrupt.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

it has been a good week


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I woke up today and couldn't find my name in the obituary. Another great retirement day.


----------

